# PhD track



## NeoInarien (Sep 29, 2004)

quickie:

one generally needs a MA before taking on PhD.... does an MDiv allow one to proceed into PhD/ThD?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 29, 2004)

[quote:6dc4524e90="NeoInarien"]quickie:

one generally needs a MA before taking on PhD.... does an MDiv allow one to proceed into PhD/ThD?[/quote:6dc4524e90]

Yes. Usually an MDiv is more credits than an MA.

Neo, please see my signature in this post for the signature requirements. You need to update your signature with your name.


----------



## NeoInarien (Sep 30, 2004)

My apologies.


----------

